# What floor jack height do I need? Is 15" enough?



## estabro (Apr 9, 2011)

Can I use a floor jack with 15" max height to put the car up on jack stands?

I would like to buy one jack to use on all my cars and I don't know if 15" will be enough for the Pathfinder.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

15" sounds a bit too small to me for jacking up a Pathfinder. Sears has a 3 ton service jack (Sears Item# 00950139000 | Model# 50139 ) for $69 that has a maximum height of 19-3/4" that may be better suited to your needs. The also have a 2-ton aluminum jack with an 18" reach for about $180. Yeah, it's a lot more expensive, but if you use the jack a lot, the differance in weight makes a big differance when it comes to picking it up and moving it around!


----------



## estabro (Apr 9, 2011)

It would be nice to be able to use this set (2 1/4 ton lift with jacks for $39.99), but you're probably right and I will need closer to 19" to get the Nissan's wheels off.


----------



## estabro (Apr 9, 2011)

BTW, is the front end jacking point that cross bar? It looks like an odd place to jack compared to other cars I have been under.


----------

